# Peanut Nutter Balls



## _marie_ (Aug 23, 2004)

What you need:
1/2 Cup Peanut Butter
3 Tbsp Butter, Softened
1 Cup Sifted Powdered Sugar
8 Ounces Chocolate-Flavored Candy Coating, Chopped

                        1. In a bowl stir together peanut butter and butter.  Gradually add powdered sugar, stirring until combined.  Shape into 1-inch balls; place on waxed paper.  Let stand about 20 minutes or until dry.

                        2. In a heavy sauce pan cook and stir candy coating over low heat until melted and smooth.  Cool slightly.  Dip balls, one at a time into coating.  Let excess coating drip off.  Place balls on waxed paper; Let stand until coating is firm.  Sotre tightly covered in refridgerator.  Enjoy


----------



## _marie_ (Aug 23, 2004)

*Mistake*

 It's not Peanut Nutter Balls..It's Peanut Butter Balls...   lol


----------

